# 2075 commercial grade jon boat,



## czuniga08 (Jan 14, 2016)

2075 path maker , best of my research comes up to a custom manufacturing company that builds airboats out of louisiana, This thing I built like a tank, i was able to measure 3/16 if an inch construction. 20 ft long and 2 ft sponsoons. it will be used for the flats on the lower laguna madre. I was debating if i should look into carving a tunnell to be able to go shallower. or will the sponsoons do, i am planning on a Yamaha 115 ti 130 with jackplate. and some places down here can get les than a ft of water. if so what size of tunnel do you all recommend. thanks in advance 

great forum


----------



## czuniga08 (Jan 14, 2016)

another pic


----------



## czuniga08 (Jan 14, 2016)

pic


----------



## Fishfreek (Jan 14, 2016)

Have you put it in the water yet to see how deep it floats as is? That's a BIG boat a buddy here uses one very similar to set dock pilings in the Intercoastal. He has 150 Yamaha on his and the aft ends sits in about 8 maybe 9 inches without anything or anyone in it.


----------



## Jim (Jan 14, 2016)

Wow, awesome beast of a boat!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice bones - and welcome


----------



## czuniga08 (Jan 15, 2016)

no i haven't had it int he water, I just picked it up this weekend.. have lots of plans for it, and yes may a 115, 130, of 150 Yamaha..


----------



## Ebug (Jan 15, 2016)

My answer to your question about whether to add a tunnel or not. If you realistically envision getting into a real 1 foot of water you are certainly going to need a tunnel to keep the prop and skeg attached to the motor.
Even the little 10' scooters on the Texas coast run tunnels and I am sure they draft less than 6 inches.
Being that each boat is different...you will be guessing what works for tunnel size. If it were me I would look at every successful aluminum tunnel hull in a size close to yours and try to make sense of the differences.

It is an awesome boat and will bring you many years of joy and frustration. LOL....sort of like being married.

Rob

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Jan 16, 2016)

Look familiar? https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=37302


----------



## czuniga08 (Jan 19, 2016)

wow, poormans, lemme tell you did a fantanstic job. I guess no one has decided to bring this monster back to life but I will. the boats sits exactly like those pics you posted. I am really thinking about adding a tunnel but here in Brownsville aluminum welders are hard to find,,


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Jan 19, 2016)

Glad you like the work. It will make a great boat, I'm like 6 hrs away from brownsville.


----------



## czuniga08 (Jan 19, 2016)

I will post pics to update on progress as of now im cleaning boat. Need to smooth everything where floor was removed. Need to prep floor for a coat of marine paint before installing some foam and set floor. I will probably rivet down floor for time being. I guess i have until then to decide to go for tunnel or not. I guess it depends of labor cost. Since i have most of the material that came with boat.. i will have to raise transom also if i decide to install tunnel.


----------



## czuniga08 (Feb 5, 2016)

hello 

anyone out there with a 20 ft boat or similar with a prop tunnel that could perhaps disclose dimensions of tunnel. Have done tons a research and have not been able to find much info,, pics and sizes would ne greatly appreciated.


best regards,,


----------



## czuniga08 (Feb 8, 2016)

1


----------



## czuniga (Feb 17, 2016)

?


----------



## czuniga (Feb 19, 2016)

have started the clean up process, had boat flipped over amazingly only took 4 of us. Im using a Makita sander with 80 ft, sand paper.


----------



## czuniga (Feb 22, 2016)

FOUND A COUPLE OF PIN HOLES, ,WILL APPLY A TWO PART EXPOXY. SIMILAR TO PC 11. ILL SEE HOW WELL THEY HOLD UP. TOOK ABOUT 4 HRS AND AN ORBITAL SANDER,, PAINT SHOULD BE ARRIVING SOON,, FOUD GOOD DEAL WITH RUSTOLEUM AT MILLERS HARDWARE IN GEORGIA,, 

RUSTOLEUM 7400 ZINC CHROMATE PRIMER
AND HIGH GLOSS WHITE 7400 DTM 450 ENAMEL,,


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Feb 22, 2016)

Paint stripper is the way to go! Id love to have a jon that size! Looking forward to see what you have in store for this one!


----------



## czuniga (Feb 23, 2016)

hello,

was trying to keep as much original paint on as possible,,i just smoothed out the parts where the paint was scaling.


----------



## czuniga (Mar 1, 2016)

primer and paint pics


----------



## czuniga (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## czuniga (Mar 8, 2016)

1/8 inch aluminum floor


----------



## screamensemen (Mar 11, 2016)

Looking good!! Have you come up with a layout plan for the boat?


----------



## riverrat717 (Mar 11, 2016)

Did you ever get prop tunnel measurements? I'd say call Seaark and ask them.


----------



## czuniga08 (Mar 14, 2016)

decided to get her on the water as soon as possible. I will get her running and determine how shallow will I be able to go. She drafts about 6 inches still need to add the floor, console and motor, i'm fixing to install a 98 Yamaha 115. I might give her a try with a cmc lift to see how shallow she handles ,, will be posting pics of floor soon.


----------



## czuniga08 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hello,

Did have her on the water to check for any possible leaks before setting floor. Primed only bottom of boat,will not paint under floor. I was just trying to lay some kind of protective barrier. Floor will be primed and painted white also,, console if next,,,


----------



## Big_ug_chevy (Mar 15, 2016)

czuniga08 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did have her on the water to check for any possible leaks before setting floor. Primed only bottom of boat,will not paint under floor. I was just trying to lay some kind of protective barrier. Floor will be primed and painted white also,, console if next,,,




Beast of a boat bro. Nice find, all that hard work will be worth it once you're yanking lips on the water! Keep the pics coming! I built a center console also, take a look it might give you some ideas.


----------



## czuniga08 (Mar 18, 2016)

couple more pics, console was not bolted it was fastened with 1 1/2 self tapping screws. Do you guys think it will hold up. Aluminum is like 1/8 inch thick. What do you guys think about location of console. should I had placed it a little more forward?


----------



## czuniga08 (Mar 30, 2016)

Fixing to drop this motor,, 
115 Yamaha V4 1998 I believe,
what is your opinion. Does anyone have a similar motor. It is premix, not the precision blend.


----------



## czuniga08 (Apr 1, 2016)

More pics


----------



## Ebug (Apr 1, 2016)

The rails on the front of that hull sure add some nice lines.

How long before you take here for a spin?

Rob


----------



## czuniga08 (Apr 1, 2016)

Maybe couple more weeks. Im waiting for my hydraulic steering to come in. Depending on how shallow she handles i will probably 
End un getting her a jackplate.


----------



## czuniga08 (May 10, 2016)

Hello,

Finally got her in the water.. Boat handled really well ,water was a little rough but still managed to test the outboard. Over all it handled very well. 115 Seems to be more that enough power . Alarm did go off while on plane . might be water pick up. Also I noticed that when trying to move in reverse boat had very little bite and tended to splash lots of water over the transom. I believe a anti ventilation plate or cavitation plate might solve the problem. Did run boat longer but at less throttle and alarm didn't go off again,,, 

will keep you all posted


----------



## Wyatt (May 11, 2016)

That's good news! Boat looks awesome. I can't help but think about all that room on that bow for a spider rig!


----------



## czuniga08 (May 12, 2016)

hello

down here in the lower laguna madre we do a lot of drift fishing. will keep posting pics, still to come is the cavitation plate, and some storage for the inside of boat.


----------



## czuniga08 (Feb 10, 2017)

Update


----------



## flex (Feb 10, 2017)

Dude that's a sick build. I've always loved those big aluminum rigs! Can't wait to get mine down to the madre!

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 10, 2017)

Awesome boat =D>


----------



## DPI (Feb 10, 2017)

Beautiful boat!


----------



## czuniga08 (Feb 10, 2017)

Boats in the shop getting a tunnel and raising transom and a rear deck. Front tower and leaning post are in the works. Axious to see how shallow she will handle..


----------



## czuniga08 (Mar 7, 2017)

tunnel in the works, 
painted outboard, 
upgraded decals,


----------



## DPI (Mar 8, 2017)

Is that the same motor?


----------



## czuniga (Mar 9, 2017)

yes same motor, 
new paint job, just order decals of 130 instead of 115.
tunnel all done 
what do you'll think


----------



## DPI (Mar 9, 2017)

czuniga said:


> what do you'll think



For some reason, I am drooling over that boat!


----------



## czuniga (Mar 16, 2017)

Working on rear deck and hatches. More pics coming soon!!


----------



## czuniga (Mar 17, 2017)

some work on the rear deck!!


----------



## Darryle (Mar 17, 2017)

That motor looks tiny on that boat, what a beast


----------



## czuniga (Mar 17, 2017)

Motor is a 99 115, decals read 130(changed decals when I painted outboard) but it pushes the boat quite nicely.. bout 30 mph last time I clocked her using phone app. Really don't care for speed as long as its reliable. Don't know how she will perform now that It has a tunnel. Perhaps it will require more power to bring her up on plane. She's beefy so I think she would handle a 150 to 175 without a problem.


----------



## czuniga (Mar 20, 2017)

couple more pics


----------



## Lockndam25 (Mar 20, 2017)

good work nice boat, you could run twice the size of the outboard you have, But why if it works don't muck with it I always say. Nice rig


----------



## czuniga (Mar 21, 2017)

measured top of tunnel to cavitation plate and I was way off ( below). Even after raising motor I am still about 1" under tunnel. Definitely gnna need a jackplate. I belive a manual will do for now.


----------



## czuniga (Mar 23, 2017)

picked up a broken CMC jackplate (hydraulics were bad) $40 Bucks and used it to raise motor. Now motos sits bout 1 1/2 inches above tunnel. also installed cavitation plate. Will take her out for a spin see how she handles. Am I just about right on height of motor or am I a little over?


----------



## Lockndam25 (Mar 23, 2017)

I like the CMCunits they are rugged units and easy to install.


----------



## flex (Mar 24, 2017)

That's the same jack plate I have, except mine is just the two outer pieces. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## czuniga (Mar 24, 2017)

installation of jack plate was a breeze. Once I adjusted to what I think will work, I drilled a couple holes thru sides of plates to lock in place. will test it out and she how she does.


----------



## czuniga (Mar 27, 2017)

good moring all,

well these are a couple of pics of the set up. Took it out this weekend and was able to get into a lot more shallower water while on plane. I had to throttle out though.. was not able to punch out ( might need a 4 blade prop). Throttle felt a little off, might need and adjustment. biggest concern was over splash,( water over transom). I had too much water splash overboard until the boat was completely on plain. Might it be that I can still raise outboard higher or is the setback of the JACKPLATE affecting it. Or might it not need the caviation plate?

any info would be appreciated,,


----------



## czuniga (Apr 6, 2017)

update, 
raised 1 more inch, 
no more splash,
I do think I need a 4 blade prop for better hole shot


----------



## czuniga (Apr 21, 2017)

Update, 

awesome improvement with 4 blade prop. Running 4 blade rubex solas 15 P, thing jumps right out the water..


----------



## czuniga08 (Dec 14, 2017)

Hello to everyone,

Have been thinking of adding a raised center console to be boat. Boat pics are for reference. I believe It will help me maximize space. It will allow me to place gas tank under deck and add additional storage. What is you'll take on it. Has anyone build something like this before. Trying to get an idea of how it will look. Will be adding some front and rear rails kind of like a flounder boat. Still a on going project but it does catch some fish.


----------



## czuniga08 (Jan 10, 2019)

Back storage ended up too big resized it to about 18 inches wide. Decals coming in soon. Will be migwelding bottom floor and storage. Will be posting pics soon.


----------



## czuniga08 (Sep 11, 2019)

Couple more upgrades


----------



## thedude (Sep 13, 2019)

Did you ever raise the console? Can't tell from pics. Looks like a great rig!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## czuniga08 (Sep 16, 2019)

I haven't gotten around to it. Barely learning and getting the hang of tigging aluminum. Will eventually get to it.


----------



## czuniga (Oct 17, 2019)

I have been experiencing over splash at take off and some prop cavitation. I am in the process of installing an 8 inch plate straight across top of tunnel in hopes of achieving better water pressure to the prop. when my tunnel was designed and welded it was left flush with rear of boat. Ill post results as soon as i'm able to weld and try it out. Anyone else has similar set up or ideas. 

Great day everyone


----------



## czuniga08 (Jan 29, 2020)

little update on the big ol girl, 

this is my first try ant tig welding and bending aluminum,,


----------

